# mast lights



## tony b (Nov 11, 2008)

Could any one tell me what the red and green lights signify on the fwd mast
On sh170 Maggie M.
Many Thanks Tony.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

If this is a fishing vessel then you may be referring to the tri-coloured lantern of a vessel engaged in trawling. Rule 9 of the Collision Regs.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Rule 5. Sailing vessel under way and carrying additional optional lights> red over green on the masthead.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Having looked carefully at a photo of the fishing vessel Maggie M, there are two sets of green and red all round lights on the foremast. A pair of red (port and starboard) above a pair of green (port and starboard) about a foot apart vertically. About six feet below are another set of lights with the same characteristics. Certainly not side lights. The boat has a sign on the side reading 'GUARD', so maybe these lights have something to do with that. Other than that, no idea!


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Red over green...............vessel engaged in trawling.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Fishing lights, shown as either Red/White (fishing other than trawling) or Green/white (trawling).
Presumably this boat is capable of more than one type of fishing?


----------



## Trawldoor (Feb 3, 2006)

James is correct.....Maggie M's lights are exactly for that. It is a bit confusing because it is really a set for use and a spare set although there is (in my view) an unnaceptable trend to light up two greens over two whites etc. Today's fishermen also seem incapable of turning off their fishing lights when steaming. A pet hate of mine. Back in the day (swing the lamp....) it would have been seen as a sign of poor seamanship to steam about with fishing lights on. Like everything else in the world these days, lower standards seem acceptable sadly


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Once electric lights took over from oil/acetylene it became quite common for skippers to switch on the lights on leaving and for the ship's husband to switch them off on return. 
Gil.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Trawldoor said:


> James is correct.....Maggie M's lights are exactly for that. It is a bit confusing because it is really a set for use and a spare set although there is (in my view) an unnaceptable trend to light up two greens over two whites etc. Today's fishermen also seem incapable of turning off their fishing lights when steaming. A pet hate of mine. Back in the day (swing the lamp....) it would have been seen as a sign of poor seamanship to steam about with fishing lights on. Like everything else in the world these days, lower standards seem acceptable sadly


I remember when supply ships started running in the North Sea there was a tendency to steam with their aft decklights on 24/7 which raised many eyebrows of the old guard. It must affect night vision and the ability: to maintain a proper lookout all around as much for others as yourself.


----------



## mike k (Jan 7, 2007)

she could have all round red over red too, not under comand


----------

